# lower garden 4/27/09



## strollingbones (Apr 27, 2009)

the asparagus patch...the flags note where sprouts have come up....i leave them all year helps with weeding and hoeing....also lets me know which crowns are not producing etc.
the reason they are different colored flags? i ran out of green ones....






this is why we worked so hard to cover garden during snow etc...fresh stuff






the broccoli plants have a ring of ground eggshells around them...helps keep cutworms from getting to them






the lower garden after being watered this morning....

i dont think i will venture to the upper garden today


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 27, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> the asparagus patch...the flags note where sprouts have come up....i leave them all year helps with weeding and hoeing....also lets me know which crowns are not producing etc.
> the reason they are different colored flags? i ran out of green ones....
> 
> 
> ...



I take it y'all don't have any deer in the area ?


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 27, 2009)

deer are moving in...we have two big dogs but both of the lazy things like to sleep at night....so far no problems with deer....i dread the fence that would have to go up then....here you build an 8 ft fence then barbed wire the top..with the wire leaning out from the fence ....its too slanted and deer wont try to jump it....so they say


----------



## dilloduck (Apr 27, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> deer are moving in...we have two big dogs but both of the lazy things like to sleep at night....so far no problems with deer....i dread the fence that would have to go up then....here you build an 8 ft fence then barbed wire the top..with the wire leaning out from the fence ....its too slanted and deer wont try to jump it....so they say



That's what they have to build here or that garden would disappear overnight. Now wild hogs are a threat too.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 27, 2009)

lower smokies have wild hogs...we dont here...they destroy the ground rutting it up and all for worms....we are lucky...lots of undeveloped land around...so they dont have to come down for food...plus farmer al...is too kind hearted...we netted the blueberries one year due to bird...he found a dead black snake in the netting....had gotten caught then died in the sun....netting came right down...we just planted a few more bushes.....to share....deer you cant do that with....but i know he went hunting one time....he was the new one...so the guys took him hunting...big old buck came up...
he couldnt shot it...then no one could.....never took him hunting again....lol...


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 27, 2009)

the bitch of it is...he has garden plots here and there...gonna be damned costly and hard to fence in


----------



## Dis (Apr 27, 2009)

"Weeding" is such an evil, dirty word.. Another reason I can't tell the difference between home grown stuff, and the stuff I get at a grocery store.


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 27, 2009)

o i can...once you have had corn right off the stalk...raw....you will know....the taste of freshly harvested food that aint been pissed on...is great.....of course talk to me..when we are out there fighting over how to water the garden....he likes to water it with a 2 gal can...so he knows just how much goes on each row...o fuck that shit...we got hoses with a sprayer....this caused a 2 hour or so fight over him being a total asshole...i went aginn 'em....they will find us both dead in the garden one day...him with a cobra hook buried in his heart...me with a pitchfort thru mine....garden tools are dangerous lol


----------



## Dis (Apr 27, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> o i can...once you have had corn right off the stalk...raw....you will know....the taste of freshly harvested food that aint been pissed on...is great.....of course talk to me..when we are out there fighting over how to water the garden....he likes to water it with a 2 gal can...so he knows just how much goes on each row...o fuck that shit...we got hoses with a sprayer....this caused a 2 hour or so fight over him being a total asshole...i went aginn 'em....they will find us both dead in the garden one day...him with a cobra hook buried in his heart...me with a pitchfort thru mine....garden tools are dangerous lol



LOL.  You're only supporting my grocery store theory.


----------



## strollingbones (May 27, 2009)

Dis said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> > o i can...once you have had corn right off the stalk...raw....you will know....the taste of freshly harvested food that aint been pissed on...is great.....of course talk to me..when we are out there fighting over how to water the garden....he likes to water it with a 2 gal can...so he knows just how much goes on each row...o fuck that shit...we got hoses with a sprayer....this caused a 2 hour or so fight over him being a total asshole...i went aginn 'em....they will find us both dead in the garden one day...him with a cobra hook buried in his heart...me with a pitchfort thru mine....garden tools are dangerous lol
> ...



when i saw the "microburst" damage i agree with you


----------



## DamnYankee (May 27, 2009)

strollingbones said:


> o i can...once you have had corn right off the stalk...raw....you will know....the taste of freshly harvested food that aint been pissed on...is great.....of course talk to me..when we are out there fighting over how to water the garden....he likes to water it with a 2 gal can...so he knows just how much goes on each row...o fuck that shit...we got hoses with a sprayer....this caused a 2 hour or so fight over him being a total asshole...i went aginn 'em....they will find us both dead in the garden one day...him with a cobra hook buried in his heart...me with a pitchfort thru mine....garden tools are dangerous lol




Do you sell any, or is it all for personal consumption?


----------



## strollingbones (May 27, 2009)

5/22 or so update on lower garden:






these are some type of russians snap beans...have a scarlett blossom and if you look closely at the stem y ou will see a ring of purple


----------



## Agnapostate (May 27, 2009)




----------



## dilloduck (May 29, 2009)

Took a candid of you garden bones---looks like ya got trouble  !!


----------

